# Aluminum vs. nylon sling rings?



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

In the past I have used the large nylon rings, but the aluminum look so pretty. Anyone have experience with both? Pros and cons of each? I make slings with either a homespun cotton or batik fabric and a pleated shoulder if that makes a difference. I need to order more, are the aluminum worth a try?

Lydia


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

I like the look of the aluminum better but the nylon seem to be a *little* easier to adjust for some reason. Overall, I like the aluminum ones still though because I'm finding that it's very important to keep the rings VERY high up near my collar bone to keep the sling from hurting my back or shifting my daughter into a funky position and the nylon rings are thicker and tend to want to kind of hit my collar bone when they are that high up. I also like how thin the aluminum rings are so they lay flatter together if that makes sense. I don't have a ton of experience though. But when I ordered some the other day, I went with the aluminum ones over the nylon and I opted against ordering a sling I really wanted because it had nylon rings, so I guess my bias is stronger than I thought









amber


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I've used both and like the aluminum ones better. They look sharper and the colors are great. I think more sling'n moms like the aluminum if you're looking at it from a retail perspective.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I also prefer the aluminum. They look nicer and seem less bulky. I also find them easier to adjust, as the nylon seems to have a bit of grip to them to me. If you are using thinner fabrics to make your slings, you do need to make sure you don't get rings that are too big, which can cause slippage (not enough to be dangerous, just annoying).


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks gals that was just the info I was looking for, I think I will give the aluminum a try.


----------

